
Ask HN: If you could repurpose TSA? - rusty_nipple
Could it have other creative uses other than dubious screening?<p>Similar to how post offices serve more purposes than just sending or receiving mail.<p>If you were given justifiable resources and authority, which out of the box programs would you implement to leverage transportation for collateral good?<p>Things that came to my mind were epidemiological tests such as to prevent the spread of a pandemic. But I&#x27;m sure there could be more, right?<p>Just a thought.
======
loons2
Delete. Recover wasted money.

